# Squawk-Box or Goose-getter



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Been tossing around the idea of picking up one of the two. Price not mattering which one has more upside than the other. Already have a homemade one so don't want to go that route. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

If you don't want to make your own, Squawk Box.


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

I personnaly own a goose getter and it works great! I have the one that you put te SD card right into the machine, so no MP3/IPOD needed. You only have to worry about one battery which is nice. I just spray painted the box tan, so it blends in a little better.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> I just spray painted the box tan, so it blends in a little better.


 He now has white boxes. I have 4 Goosegetters and have never had an issue with any of them. It's nice that the battery fits right into the box so you don't have another thing to hide and run wires outside to, not sure if the Squawk Box does or not.

Alex


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a 2 goosegetter's and never have had a problem!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Can you download sounds onto a sim card and have that roll thru the squawk box? Basically, is it set up like the Goose Getter spread unit, how you can download sounds onto the sim card and put it right into the caller? Does a Squawk Box have a remote control?


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Goose getter comes with a free remote right now. If you spend some time on their sites you should find all the info you need to know. I personally have two goose getters and love them. I just looked on their site and the newest model is gonna be a purchase soon. Can't beat a built in FM radio when your setting the spread and no more AAA batteries!


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a squawker, i like it and the fact of the battery fitting inside like the goose getter. It sounds clear and the small size makes it hard to beat. I have no reason to not like goose getter as i havent used one but i do believe that its cheap. grandpa always said good things aint cheap, cheap things aint good.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Does the Squawkbox have a remote control too?


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

My MP3 that i bought does.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Squwak Box does have a remote. There is a battery that powers the mp3 unit and it runs off a D battery, it would run that thing all season. No complaints on the Sqwak.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I have been on the websites for both of these e-callers, so i've done some research. Just wanted to get some other peoples opinions. Thanks again, i think I'm leaning towards the Squawk box.


----------

